# Men, what do you HONESTLY want for Christmas?



## UnicornCupcake (Dec 8, 2016)

Please refrain from the ever-so-(not)-witty responses of "more blow jobs" because that's just a given.

I need help with the actual gift part. Things he can unwrap. Even though you're all different, just shooting out ideas of what YOU want could guide me in the right direction. The more specific and personal (i.e. "clothes" is not a good answer), the better!


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

I don't know anything about your husband. I like to get gifts which support my work or hobbies. Tools, software programs, books. I always wanted to learn to play violin. A subscription to online training would be, to me, a great gift.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm into physical activity so a really nice fitbit or other techno gadget that aids with exercise.

I could also go for a good tobacco pipe or some really good single malt.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Anything to do with my hobbies... even a store gift card. 

Show/concert tickets. 

A new Bourbon. 

Gadgets, never enough gadgets, for the home (just became a cord cutter), workshop, auto... love gadgets!

Oh... a good book.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Nov 7, 2017)

..


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

UnicornCupcake said:


> Please refrain from the ever-so-(not)-witty responses of "more blow jobs" because that's just a given.
> 
> I need help with the actual gift part. Things he can unwrap. Even though you're all different, just shooting out ideas of what YOU want could guide me in the right direction. The more specific and personal (i.e. "clothes" is not a good answer), the better!


What if all he wants is more blow jobs? Men are simple, its woman who want stuff. In the words of Chris Rock, "feed me, fvck me, shut the fvck up" that is all men really want.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Honestly, I want to see Christmas in the rear-view mirror. The stress of it has sucked any joy it had completely out. If I had to tell you what material item I wanted for Christmas, it would be gift cards, preferably from Amazon. Takes all the guess work out of it, and I end up getting exactly what I want.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Socks and handkerchiefs.

Dinner out.

Flowers.

Movie tickets.

Handmade cards, illustrated with your own artwork and with a story or the like. That you have written for the man you are buying for.

A Leatherman Multi-tool.

A nice watch or a nice leather wallet.

A flight in a Boeing Stearman or DeHavilland Tiger Moth.

Concert tickets.

A Coffee Machine.

Any books illustrated by Romain Hugault, especially the Pin-Up Wings or Angel Wings series.

Swann Raptor Eye Quadcopter.

A mint condition 1969 Citroën DS 21.

Wolfenstein II: The New Colussus game for PC, Xbox One or Playstation 4

IL-2 Sturmovik, Battle of Stalingrad, Battle of Moscow and or Battle of Cuban game editions for PC

Any second hand preferably complete, undamaged and in unused condition. Matchbox 1/32, 1/72 and or 1/76 scale 2 or 3 colour, plastic model kits from the 1970s and 1980s for nostalgia building.

Any of the following Tamiya model kits of the 1/32 scale Vought F4U-1D Corsair, 1/32 scale DeHavilland Mosquito FB Mk.VI. 1/48 scale Grumman F-14A Tomcat, 1/350 scale Premium Japanese Battleship Yamato, 1/24 scale Mercedes-Benz 300 SL. 1/35 scale British Self-Propelled Anti-Tank Gun Archer or 1/6 scale Honda CRF1000L Africa Twin motorcycle kit.

Lego Technic Porsche 911 GT3 RS.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Personal gave me a good idea. How about one of those rental services for an exotic sports car! Two seater, just you and him. Leave the kids at home or with a babysitter. Take him to the rental place, he gets his choice of car there, and then he gets to pick the drive. 3-4 hours. You ride with him and tell him how absolutely sexy he is to you. You be in his ear the whole time of all the nasty things you want to do to him because he is just the absolute epitome of and the most sexy man you can imagine, and he revs your engine more that he is revving the engine of that Ferrari. Once the drive is done, you rock his world like he's never had it. Maybe you two can have a nice lunch while out on the drive. Let him vallet park that sucker, and tip the vallet kid a hundy. Make him feel like a million bucks. Then blow his mind with amazing sex. 

Tell me any guy wouldn't enjoy the hell out of that date.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

Not sex, although that's desired, but the real answer as to why there is no sex.

I think I know why but I just want to hear the reasons from her without inhibition, minimization or lying by omission.

Tamt


----------



## UnicornCupcake (Dec 8, 2016)

TAMAT said:


> Not sex, although that's desired, but the real answer as to why there is no sex.
> 
> I think I know why but I just want to hear the reasons from her without inhibition, minimization or lying by omission.
> 
> Tamt


Man, your ex must have done a number on you...
I've never felt pity for someone through the Internet until reading your response. 
This was meant to be a fun, jolly post and you gotta find the most obscure and minute negative thing to runaway with. 
I never said there was no sex. I just wanted to save myself reading the "unique" responses of "more blow jobs" so it's absolutely tragic that you went *there*


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Nice wallet, they always wear out.

I like a good. Cologne,

Goodstyle watch


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Marc878 said:


> Nice wallet, they always wear out.
> 
> I like a good. Cologne,
> 
> Goodstyle watch


I've had the same wallet for over a decade lol. Its worn out like crazy, but its moulded to my left ass cheek perfectly. Might as well be a part of my body anymore. 

That is a good idea. Get him something he uses every day but is too stubborn to get himself a new one. The ol "this one is just fine" you've heard a thousand times when you tell him to get a new one. I would like a new wallet, I just wouldn't get one for myself. My wallet is just fine! Lol


----------



## 482 (Mar 14, 2017)

Anything to do with guns, ammo, or loud and fast things.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

UC,

You wrote HONESTLY so I just shot out the first thing which came to mind. Some people don't want things because they have everything they need, desire less in their life or want intangibles. 

Tamat


----------



## 1RedKing (Jun 3, 2016)

Sharp Shiny knives. What? I'm the cook at my place. Nothing worse than working with blunt tools in any environment. Whether its the one utility blade or the full chefs set depending on your budget only buy the good ones.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Ammo
Knives
Red wing iron man boots
New silk boxers
Hat
Leather belt
55 inch tv


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

UnicornCupcake said:


> Please refrain from the ever-so-(not)-witty responses of "more blow jobs" because that's just a given.
> 
> I need help with the actual gift part. Things he can unwrap. Even though you're all different, just shooting out ideas of what YOU want could guide me in the right direction. The more specific and personal (i.e. "clothes" is not a good answer), the better!


I would like one of these https://www.google.com/chromebook/find/chromebook-pixel/


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

Gift cards are preferred.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

Well you took the first thing off the table I had on my list LOL. I guess All I really want is health and happiness for my family and friends and for all of us to have the chance to be together.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Lonely husband 42301 said:


> Well you took the first thing off the table I had on my list LOL


It's interesting how she said more blow jobs is a given, yet she seems to want to find a different gift to give other than what she knows deep down what men really want. Which is more frequent and better sex. Would a blow job once a week really kill you to keep your men happy ladies? Apparently so. 

I guess most of us will settle for a gift card it seems. Men are too simple. I think women resent us for how easy it is for men to be happy.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Dear Sweet misunderstanding UC,
If I cant get more BJ's or sex of any kind really, And I'm not going to get that, And If I can't get an honest reason why I can't have that. Then I would be happy with any of the items on the wish lists I have shared with her? Or the items I have gushed over in stores with her over the last six months. But since telling what I want spoils the surprise for me I won't get that either. 

See if you can figure out a way to gift him that shows that you understand him. It's the thought that counts.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*The official Houston Astros DVD of all seven games of the World Series against the Dodgers!

Go Astro’s!*


----------



## LightBerry (Nov 23, 2017)

UnicornCupcake said:


> Please refrain from the ever-so-(not)-witty responses of "more blow jobs" because that's just a given.
> 
> I need help with the actual gift part. Things he can unwrap. Even though you're all different, just shooting out ideas of what YOU want could guide me in the right direction. The more specific and personal (i.e. "clothes" is not a good answer), the better!


Anything that your husband is interested about. Or you may ask somebody close to him secretly to ask what gift he will like:smile2:


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

a new hand held belt sander. 

Battery operated power tools are great if he does not have one yet. Here is a good choice: 
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Makita-18-Volt-LXT-Lithium-ion-Cordless-Compact-Combo-Kit-3-Piece-Drill-Impact-Driver-Flashlight-w-2-Batteries-1-5Ah-CT322W/302051888?cm_mmc=Shopping|THD|google|&mid=sXhADCnEW|dc_mtid_8903tb925190_pcrid_195274179091_pkw__pmt__product_302051888_slid_&gclid=CjwKCAiAo9_QBRACEiwASknDwdNQ31-P1nQLh5nhOWp2sVICiQxpUUf8StdSKrhPozH8FM6Leip9MhoC5qMQAvD_BwE

make sure anything you buy is a good brand, and the battery is lithium ion.

if you are handy, sew him up a camo hunting coat made of fleece.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

@UnicornCupcake, thanks for starting this thread. My husband is tough to shop for so having some of the guys post their wish list gives me ideas.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Well since you are all asking so nicely, I guess I can share some of the top items on my wishlist.
I probably made a mistake with this one. She was looking at some slippers in a store the other day. Being diabetic I'm not allowed to go bare foot, and I really hate slippers. The only pair I have consistently worn are over 30 years old. They have been patched and modified a few times over the years, but they are now beyond saving. interestingly she has over the past 2 years acquired 2 pair of boots with similar construction. But she is looking at another pair of cheap crap holiday slippers for me. When she was looking at the store, I said something like slippers would be fine but none of those (without even looking). Later that evening I showed her this pair from my amazon wish list. sheepskin slippers

Working up in price there are a few tools on my list. This one stumps her because she hasn't figured out where 
I would set it up. Sharpening wheel There are a few other tools in that price range but the tool you buy as a gift needs to fit his hobby and skill level. I included this one because some guys have mentioned knives. This is a great way to take care of your knives, or other tools. My brother has a smaller one for his turning chisels, but because they are mostly gouges the wheel won't work for me. yes we need two.

Moving on up. Since last summer I've become less satisfied with my camping cot that weighs about 40 pounds and have become convinced that I need this one that weighs in at an incredible 6.5 lbs. High cot . There is also a tent on the list. While on the outdoors topic. There is a very afforible set of carbon fiber trecking poles in my list.

At the top of my dream list is a second shotgun. There are a few acceptable models. This one would be very nice. Benelli . Although there is another model on my list that would be about half the price. That is the area that is beyond her ability to get it right so gift card, or some thing would be the only way to reach it. 

Anyway there are some varied ideas in varying price ranges. But like I said, it would be a really great surprise if she bought me something that proved that she understood the things I desire.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

My wife and I have a bookmarks folder on a web browser of our desktop computer, that includes links to all of the things we would like.

So we have a choice to surprise the other with something that we would like, from a list that caters to our specific interests. That said we do still surprise each other with things that aren't on our list as well.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> It's interesting how she said more blow jobs is a given, yet she seems to want to find a different gift to give other than what she knows deep down what men really want. Which is more frequent and better sex. Would a blow job once a week really kill you to keep your men happy ladies? Apparently so.
> 
> I guess most of us will settle for a gift card it seems. Men are too simple. I think women resent us for how easy it is for men to be happy.


Since I get lots of frequent blow jobs as always, I have no desire for more. Likewise since I also share lots of frequent great sex as well, I don't want more of that either.

I find it funny that you presume that women don't give their sexual partners weekly blow jobs.

This man gets anywhere between 4-8 blow jobs a week inclusive of a kaleidoscope of other frequent sex. As has been the norm in all of my sexual relationships inclusive of two marriages.

When partners share lots of sex as the norm, gifts that aren't frequent sex can be really nice as well.


----------



## Lummox (Sep 20, 2016)

Buying presents for men is so difficult because if we truly wanted something then we'll just go out and buy it for ourselves. Here's an idea for a small (inexpensive) novelty present which is easily available on ebay: I bought a few 10 Trillion and 100 Trillion Zimbabwean Dollars recently for a few UK pounds. They are worthless nowadays as money, but if you give a few in an envelope along with something simple (like socks, chocolate, or any of the already suggested items previously mentioned) it should at least make him smile! They can be easily be framed, too.


----------



## twoofus (Jun 16, 2017)

Personal said:


> Since I get lots of frequent blow jobs as always, I have no desire for more. Likewise since I also share lots of frequent great sex as well, I don't want more of that either.
> 
> I find it funny that you presume that women don't give their sexual partners weekly blow jobs.
> 
> ...


If you get any further unwanted gifts of unwanted blow jobs, I don't mind exchanging for several pairs of socks, leatherman tools, orbital sanders etc. Damn, I'll even throw in my bottle of Oban malt whisky, I can always buy another!


----------



## twoofus (Jun 16, 2017)

Give him a key made of gold and let him work out what it will open.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

UnicornCupcake said:


> Please refrain from the ever-so-(not)-witty responses of "more blow jobs" because that's just a given.
> 
> I need help with the actual gift part. *Things he can unwrap*. Even though you're all different, just shooting out ideas of what YOU want could guide me in the right direction. The more *specific and personal *(i.e. "clothes" is not a good answer), the better!


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

any guy would like a knife sharpening system. a good entry level one is:

https://www.amazon.com/Work-Sharp-S...003IT5F14/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8

if he is more a pro about things, a graduated set of japanese water stones for sharpening would be great

https://www.amazon.com/KING-KW65-Co...1697236&sr=1-5&keywords=japanese+water+stones

and what guy can resist a new pocket knife?

https://www.crkt.com/shop/pocket-knives/bombastic.html

If your man fancies himself a gourmet cook, a nice top shelf chef's knife would be a pleasure to own

https://www.amazon.com/Wusthof-Trid...d=1511698027&sr=1-14&keywords=wusthof+trident

or

https://lamsonproducts.com/collections/chef-knives/products/chef-knife-10?variant=34607344206


BTW the links are just a suggestion. i have no idea if they are reputable sellers or not. buyer beware

what we need is for the ladies to start a thread on what THEY would like for xmas!!!


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

This is an easy one....tell him he doesn't have to help take down and pack up any of the Christmas decorations, including the tree. He may cry from joy!

Does he have a relative or friend out of state he doesn't get to see much? How about a plane ticket.

I say don't buy him anything hobby related, people do that for me and I and up with things I would never buy, a gift card to a hobby related store would be better. 

How about a coupon book made up by you and the kids (if there are any), the coupons can be for hugs and kisses or getting out of chores, maybe a guys night out or even dad picks dinner or the movie night. 

It's very hard to pick something tangible without knowing your husband.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

UnicornCupcake said:


> Please refrain from the ever-so-(not)-witty responses of "more blow jobs" because that's just a given.


More handjobs? (between the blowjobs). >

I get stressed out when my wife buys me gifts. Because I worry she might feel that I feel that she didn't get me a useful gift (which is sometimes true).
I prefer if we discuss and coordinate gifts...
As far as actual presents...I am getting a Tesla this Christmas  (it's actually more her - she will be driving it 95% of the time).
Otherwise....socks? (you can't go wrong with socks...but it doesn't say much about you, as the gifter I suppose but it's more about getting something useful). A day in the spa? Romantic getaway for two? Ties? Cufflinks? A wallet? Depends on many things.
If there was an option to exchange the gifts, that's probably best (for more bjs


----------



## toblerone (Oct 18, 2016)

RandomDude said:


>


Send her to my place, TIA.


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

Events, activities.......no more stuff! I have enough crap already. Remember, you don't own stuff.........stuff owns you..........


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> I've had the same wallet for over a decade lol. Its worn out like crazy, but its moulded to my left ass cheek perfectly. Might as well be a part of my body anymore.
> 
> That is a good idea. Get him something he uses every day but is too stubborn to get himself a new one. The ol "this one is just fine" you've heard a thousand times when you tell him to get a new one. I would like a new wallet, I just wouldn't get one for myself. My wallet is just fine! Lol


I plan on using my current wallet until I die.......looks great, feels good, giving a new one could be tricky as men have very particular preferences about such things.


----------



## Down_And_Out (May 3, 2017)

Depends.. if you're asking me as a single man.. its to get laid (point blank and period)... but... When I was married I would say tools were nice, electronic devices.. maybe something for ps4 or xbox1. Gym cloths are very nice. You could never go wrong with a pair of new shoes. I'm not a watch guy or glasses guy but if your guy was that's something.... I really like technology so the latest and greatest of anything is always nice.


----------



## Down_And_Out (May 3, 2017)

Down_And_Out said:


> Depends.. if you're asking me as a single man.. its to get laid (point blank and period)... but... When I was married I would say tools were nice, electronic devices.. maybe something for ps4 or xbox1. Gym cloths are very nice. You could never go wrong with a pair of new shoes. I'm not a watch guy or glasses guy but if your guy was that's something.... I really like technology so the latest and greatest of anything is always nice.


ps: I may be in the minority on this one.. but I absolutely HATE gift cards... its like... did you even try? I want to unwrap something.. and I don't want that something to be a gift card..


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

Down_And_Out said:


> ps: I may be in the minority on this one.. but I absolutely HATE gift cards... its like... did you even try? I want to unwrap something.. and I don't want that something to be a gift card..


Gawd do i hate gift cards too...especially the ones to something you do...like to some cooking class on the other side of the city....that you keep putting off doing until you lose the card.

IF you are that hard up for present ideas for me, just get me a nice bottle of scotch or bourbon with a pretty bow on it.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I buy gift cards for my niece, so she can treat herself to the occasional Starbucks as a poor college student. I give them to my Mom when I know she's engaged in a house renovation project, because she'll know what she needs from Lowe's better than I do. 

But I do not like receiving gift cards from my SO, and I would never buy one for him. To me, it just feels too impersonal, too practical, as a gift for someone I'm in a romantic relationship with. My guy is tough to buy for, but he's into good scotch and really enjoys luxury goods. Last year, I got him a set of hardbacks from one of his favorite authors and a very nice leather watch box to house his collection of vintage watches. This year, he's getting a set of Waterford double old-fashioned glasses, an ice sphere mold and a bottle of Springbank 18 (the 21 if I can find it in time).


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Anything edible. Especially "manly" foods.

Salamis, sausages, jerky, especially those made from exotic meats like bison or elk.
BBQ sauces, hot sauces, salsas.
If he likes to grill, get meat rubs, spice blends, etc. 

or

Physical activity (if he's the adventurous sort)
A gift certificate for a day of parachuting or stunt plane flying
A day of guided bird hunting or fly fishing.
Whitewater rafting, bungee jumping, etc.


----------



## marriageontherocks2 (Oct 4, 2017)

New skis, snowshoes, ski vacation, and nicer wife.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Beer of the month club. My W gave me a 3 months deal where 12 craft beers are shipped monthly to our home. She only got me 3 months as I was not really a beer drinker of note. So, there are 4 rows of 3 beers. Each row is a different style of beer. IPA, stouts, wheats, sours, etc, I loved it and asked for a 6 month for my birthday and asked for another 6 months this Christmas. I share with my friends who like to sample craft beers. It is a great gift that keeps on giving. Like the clap! LOL Did I say that?


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Personal said:


> Since I get lots of frequent blow jobs as always, I have no desire for more. Likewise since I also share lots of frequent great sex as well, I don't want more of that either.
> 
> I find it funny that you presume that women don't give their sexual partners weekly blow jobs.
> 
> ...


Personal, I love your input on this site and think you are a great TAMmer. But I really want to punch you right now.:grin2::wink2:

As to the topic at hand.

-New putter
-New wedges
-New golf bag
-Cast iron skillets
-If he likes baseball and cooks, Nakona makes a cool leather handle cover for cast iron lodge cast iron
-As mentioned knives are always welcome. I have nice forged Wusthoff Trident knives, though I somewhat wish I would have went with Japanese knives for their sharper angle on the edge. Shun makes some nice but quite expensive ones.
-Nice grill brush or other nice grill accessories
-tool storage
-multitool
-oscillating multi tool
-I cant help it. More BJs.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Middle of Everything said:


> Personal, I love your input on this site and think you are a great TAMmer. But I really want to punch you right now.:grin2::wink2:


Don't make any immediate plans... I think the queue is already pretty long


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

I am at that point of not craving more stuff. Maybe planning a nice day out / date for the two of you?


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

there is a place north of boston called Karl's Sausage kitchen. They sell a TRIPLE SMOKED bacon. Anyone buys me a couple pounds of that has MY vote!


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I've had good luck with Awesome Gifts For Men | Man Crates. They have a pretty wide selection of gift crate options, and unwrapping the packaging seems to delight guys nearly as much as whatever's inside it. Pay the extra money for the "gift wrap" option. 

But...be careful of having a gift-wrapped Man Crate delivered as a surprise to anyone who's current or former military or who works in the defense industry, law enforcement, or government contracting. It can look a bit like a homemade bomb sitting on the doorstep...


----------



## toblerone (Oct 18, 2016)

network attached storage
thhn and romex wire
outdoor flood lights


----------



## leon2100 (May 13, 2015)

Here's what i want: I want my kids to stay home, but to send our grand kids for Christmas eve and Christmas! Please Santa... grant me just this one gift!!!


----------



## dubsey (Feb 21, 2013)

my gift buying guide ultimately boils down to this...

I like to get things for people, that they kind of want, but it's stupid to spend money on.

For example, my brother loves his craft beers. Likes taking his growler to the various places around town. So, while what he has works, and works well for him, I got him a stupid crazy growler he'd never buy for himself. He loves it, but if you're on a budget, it's a stupid thing to spend money on. Now, when he goes out and hangs with the other beer snobs, someone always comes up to him to ask him about it.

Or, tickets to events is always awesome. Theatre, sports, whatever - it doesn't matter.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

I want a go-pro


----------



## jlcrome (Nov 5, 2017)

I would say something like a roku or apple tv. To me this is an hot item and make a great christmas gift. I have one already just saying this would be a great idea.


----------



## dubsey (Feb 21, 2013)

alternatively, learn something about a hobby of his.

I like cars. A lot. My wife made an off-hand comment some many months ago that she missed the "pssssht" sound of my old car made (the blow-off valve) after I traded in my car for a new daily driver. When I said I did too, and I was thinking about putting one on the new car, she just kind of said "oh, cool, that'll be fun".

She then went out, on her own, did a ton of research to figure out which one I would probably get. 

So, the night before my birthday, that's what I got. It was awesome and since I didn't have any plans for the day itself, that's what I was going to do, put it in. Nope, wrong. She had made plans for us, so we were spending the day together. Ok, fine, she had something else lined up. I figured afternoon out doing something fun. No biggie, was happy to spend a lazy day hanging out with her.

The plans? She'd also done all the research to install it herself, but wanted me to supervise make sure it was done right. Best birthday ever. I only had to loosen a bolt and re-torque it for her. Just wasn't strong enough.


----------



## pplwatching (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm also not a gift person. I have everything that I want and need. Taking a cue from my love languages, "acts of service" and "physical touch" are both excellent places to start when thinking of gifts. After talking about this many years ago, we decided that we would just go pick tags off of the "giving tree" at the mall and/or church together, and spend time shopping together for those items - even if it is for a mop and drapes (two things people needed this year). We haven't bought each other Christmas gifts in years, but can be seen holding hands walking through the store to buy these "gifts".

However, I don't want to completely duck the question either - so I spent some time thinking about this as I answered this question on another message board. It occurred to me that the answer really is sex. As the half who usually initiates sex, guides us through foreplay, and generally picks the position I consider myself "responsible" for my wife's pleasure. Knowing that my wife has TMJ problems, I really don't care for BJs - or any other act that she doesn't find appealing so while I sometimes introduce new things in general sex is about what we both mutually enjoy, which is great. That said, instead of waking up, rushing through our morning to get ready, rushing off to church, then to visit relatives and friends, and so on if we woke up and just had nice leisurely sex with my wife at the helm I would consider that the perfect gift. I would also love just lots of teasing all through the day with the wink and promise of an evening in bed together, keeping the focus on "us" all day while doing what everyone else expects us to do.

I still wouldn't want anything that makes her uncomfortable, and there are plenty of ways to get my fire burning without a BJ.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Middle of Everything said:


> Personal, I love your input on this site and think you are a great TAMmer. But I really want to punch you right now.:grin2::wink2:





Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Don't make any immediate plans... I think the queue is already pretty long


You know I'm not going to go down that alley. :wink2: That said I'm for all of us getting blowjobs.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Batman linked me to a book he wants a few weeks ago. It's a book by Gil Scott Heron. 

This is my starting point for his gift/experience. 

He's recently mentioned wanting to go to a certain lookout close to home to star-gaze together. 

His gift will be around music and stars - and fairly low key. 

He enjoys gin so I ordered a special bottle for him (and took him out to a gin bar). The intention was to wrap the bottle for Xmas but I've already given it to him so he could enjoy leading up to Xmas. He loved this. It's already been opened... and wished one another a Merry Xmas.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Middle of Everything said:


> Personal, I love your input on this site and think you are a great TAMmer. But I really want to punch you right now.:grin2::wink2:


Even I am a little envious!

We don't do gifts for Christmas - _or_ birthdays and anniversaries. We find it stressful, except in rare situations where we come across something perfect and decide to surprise the other. Instead, we just decide if something would be nice to do/have, and shop together.


----------

